# Bring you amazing vaping experience! VOOPOO DRAG S Kit



## VOOPOO (22/5/20)

The VOOPOO DRAG S Kit is powered by internal 2500mAh battery. The built-in Gene.TT chipset is the latest tech from VOOPOO, bringing an amazing vaping experience to the vapers. The VOOPOO DRAG S Kit has 4.5ml juice capacity with replaceable coils. The VOOPOO DRAG S Tank is compatible with all PnP coil (PnP RBA excluded). The VOOPOO DRAG S adopts adjustable wattage function from 5W to 60W.








More Voopoo new products information,just visit this link: Voopoo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (29/5/20)

VOOPOO said:


> The VOOPOO DRAG S Kit is powered by internal 2500mAh battery. The built-in Gene.TT chipset is the latest tech from VOOPOO, bringing an amazing vaping experience to the vapers. The VOOPOO DRAG S Kit has 4.5ml juice capacity with replaceable coils. The VOOPOO DRAG S Tank is compatible with all PnP coil (PnP RBA excluded). The VOOPOO DRAG S adopts adjustable wattage function from 5W to 60W.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When will this be available in South Africa?  I want a galaxy blue.
@Vaperite South Africa @VapeKing @THE REAPER
@ARYANTO @Resistance @RenaldoRheeder


----------

